# Buying a Travel Trailer



## On The Road maybe (Apr 20, 2011)

I am totalyy NEW at this : so here goes: We are looking to buy a 27ft TT : it has been up on blocks now for 4 years at a campsite? It has been winterized and used every year in the summer for the 4 years BUT Stationary What should I be looking for ? and If I buy it How do I prepare it to travel again?......... Thanks so Much for any Advice


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If it's been used then most of the systems should be good. The things that will be bad are the tires and maybe some parts of the suspension, brakes, bearings and stuff that is not intended to be sitting still.

The tires are probably aged out and you should just get new ones, including the spare. Have the brakes checked (hey shouldn't be too bad if they weren't used) and the wheel bearings checked, cleaned and repacked (or just replaced).

Have a PDI with the owner before taking it over. A Pre-delivery means you run and test ALL the systems (more than just turn it on) to ensure all the plumbing, appliances, A/C, electrical, etc. It's like a walkthrough for a house but you're doing it on a trailer. This includes stabilizers and a look under the rig.

Unfortunately as a newbie you may not know what to look for. Find a knowledgeable friend that might be willing to help.


----------



## On The Road maybe (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you for your reply : I better get a check list to-gether ....... Our friend who was going with us has been called away : If anyone has tips I should be aware of and to look for Please let me lnow?


----------



## Acableguy06 (Apr 16, 2011)

Look for water damage around windows, doors, ceiling, a/c, vents and soft spots in floor.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you a long and ugly list. It's a PDI checklist I refer to for others to use.


----------



## On The Road maybe (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank You for the Info


----------

